# Home Depot with fireside pellets



## roadking88 (Oct 4, 2011)

a guy i work with just got 10 tons of pellets from home depot....
they were fireside... he got them for 197 a ton...65 delivery charge...
he also has a year to pay for them i guess....
from doing some investigating, i guess they are just an average pellet...
it shows a 93% ash percentage....wow.... that's high.......
he was saying that 2 brothers owned energex and fireside and split and went on their own i guess.....


----------



## dmaclaren (Oct 4, 2011)

roadking88 said:
			
		

> it shows a 93% ash percentage....wow.... that's high.......



Tell me you don't believe that....  Let me guess, you're the "energex " brother .


----------



## roadking88 (Oct 4, 2011)

lmao..not
i printed a chart here that j ran test of all the pellets...


----------



## roadking88 (Oct 4, 2011)

https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/forums/viewthread/42511/


----------



## mroletta (Oct 4, 2011)

You're forgetting an important decimal point in there.


----------



## imacman (Oct 4, 2011)

Methinks he forgot the decimal point....it should be .93%.  Still pretty high.....the only pellet in Jay's testing that had a higher ash level was the Infernos.  :ahhh:


----------



## dmaclaren (Oct 4, 2011)

So, is there any testing on new pellets bagged this year?


----------



## roadking88 (Oct 4, 2011)

ya ya ... i meant .93%
the print out i have says 2010/ 2011Viridis energy inc..
i think i got it on this sit???


----------



## Millsk (Oct 4, 2011)

I also have some fire side. The new stove is being installed tomorrow. I can perform a test burn this weekend perhaps. If I do I'll post.


----------



## dmaclaren (Oct 4, 2011)

Last year I burned mostly Green Team and fireside and liked them both.   HD only has Stove Chow and I have not heard what they are like this year. 

I may get 6 ton of Green Supreme at Lowes with the 10% off coupon and hope to stack a 5% Lowes card usage.


----------



## jtakeman (Oct 4, 2011)

roadking88 said:
			
		

> ya ya ... i meant .93%
> the print out i have says 2010/ 2011Viridis energy inc..
> i think i got it on this sit???



I doubt you got that here! Mr.Warm and the site owner didn't get along! Mr. Warm put my stuff in a PDF and passed it out to the dealers. One has it on their site.

http://woodpellets4me.com/pdf/2011-2012-PelletReview.pdf



			
				dmaclaren said:
			
		

> So, is there any testing on new pellets bagged this year?



So far all I have to review is Platinum Fire, PowerHouse and Geneva. Busy with my day job lately! New stuff will be on woodpelletreviews.com under detailed reviews by jay.

I am holding out on starting this season. As long as the house is in the upper 60's. Stove stays off(until the boss steps in!).


----------



## imacman (Oct 5, 2011)

j-takeman said:
			
		

> I am holding out on starting this season. As long as the house is in the upper 60's. Stove stays off(*until the boss steps in!*).


 :lol:


----------



## jtakeman (Oct 5, 2011)

imacman said:
			
		

> j-takeman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:cheese:


----------



## jtakeman (Oct 15, 2011)

I had to go to HD for a plumbing project. They had Fireside Ultra's waiting for me at the door. Flipped the bag over and saw Premier pellet product of Canada on the back. Premier is know to be a spinoff of Energex for the box stores. So these are bagged by Energex. Picked up 2 for a review. I'll almost bet they compare to the stove chows and natures own that I burned last season.


----------



## Stevekng (Oct 16, 2011)

I tried acouple of bags of Fireside Ultras and then picked up two tons after seeing the way they burned. NEWP are $280 a ton in central maine and $197 for the Energex/Fireside pellets at HD was a no-brainer. If the y continue to burn the same, I'll pick up two more.


----------



## slls (Oct 16, 2011)

Stevekng said:
			
		

> I tried acouple of bags of Fireside Ultras and then picked up two tons after seeing the way they burned. NEWP are $280 a ton in central maine and $197 for the Energex/Fireside pellets at HD was a no-brainer. If the y continue to burn the same, I'll pick up two more.



Are you the famous writer ?


----------



## Augmister (Oct 22, 2011)

Fireside at HD Smithfield RI ... 26 tons in stock  $207


----------



## olddawgsrule (Oct 22, 2011)

Just at HD in Manchester, NH
All they had was Pennington's
Never burned them before and will let you know what I think later.

I do like the Firesides (and so does my stove)!
Wish my HD had them....

Manchester had 37 ton as of noon today
Stated that Hooksett had 45 ton (assumed Pennington's)


----------



## olddawgsrule (Oct 22, 2011)

Sorry, $197 a ton


----------



## Fish On (Oct 22, 2011)

j-takeman said:
			
		

> roadking88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Mr Warm! LOL


----------



## ben153 (Oct 22, 2011)

Just pick up at ton of Stove Chow at HD, Auburn, nY at $197.00 

Plan on mixing pellet- 25% corn 75% in my Lancaster.  Last year, used Barefoots but they are locally $280 per ton.


----------



## jtakeman (Oct 22, 2011)

Benster said:
			
		

> Just pick up at ton of Stove Chow at HD, Auburn, nY at $197.00
> 
> Plan on mixing pellet- 25% corn 75% in my Lancaster.  Last year, used Barefoots but they are locally $280 per ton.



How much is corn your way?


----------



## ben153 (Oct 23, 2011)

I just paid $225 for 2100 lbs from my local farmer.  Last years corn dried to 8%.  Have been watching the commodity market and for some strange reason, the price has been dropping since this spring where it was selling for $250 per ton.  I try to take care of the farmer I deal with since I also buy beef from him.


----------



## Millsk (Oct 23, 2011)

That's great. I wish we had a local farmer that grew corn for fuel. I wonder how many know there is a market out there. 

Does he put it through a drying process after harvest?


----------



## ben153 (Oct 24, 2011)

Yes, the corn is put through a drying process.  The market is for dried field corn.  Drying is to prevent rot and extends its shelf life.  The consumer of the corn is varied from food used as silage for feeding cattle, pigs, etc.  For folks wanting to attrach migratory fowl or in rough winters, supplement their feed.  And of course as an ethenol source.


----------



## Augmister (Oct 31, 2011)

Bought a couple of bags of Fireside Ultras at HD and thought at first, they were so so.  But at $207, hey, for a shoulder pellet you could do worse.  When I went back to grab more, all gone!   On a hunch, I went to the "inner city" HD on Saturday, before the storm, and found a ton nobody had on will call!  Lost in the shuffle....   Took 10 more bags off the floor and finished clearing the store out.   Have burned them through the storm and I am impressed with their heat output and the ash level.   They compare well to the Green Team I had left over last year and I won't tell you what I paid for them at Lowes.   Got room for another 1/2 ton and I will make the rounds and see what else I can cherry pick before the next restocking loads arrive...no doubt at the $250 level to match the crap pellets all my local Lowes are peddling.  Thumbs up for this year's Fireside Ultras.  Hot, low ash and cheap.   What a country!


----------

